# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Selection of Blues Mandolin Videos from YouTube

## Howard33

This is a sampling of Mandolin Blues that I have put together from YouTube offerings. I have added the names of Mandocafe members where I am aware of their membership. While this is may look like a long list, this is just a portion of what is available for Blues mandolin on YouTube. I hope you enjoy these videos as much as I do.

Blues Mandolin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQMs8f-71N4 - Route 69 (Jim Richter)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRDUOA3smRQ - The Union Meeting (Gerry Hundt)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAXKS9JVNYA - Unknown Blues Tune (Gerry Hundt)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN4XhZF-sx8 - Mailman (Yank Rachel & John Estes)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PwucS53AsY - Hard Times

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3tVsayJZes - Dark Night Blues

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPqQjyP4pEk - Unknown Blues Tune #2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWyRZKbUxRY - Going Down to Brownsville ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYNfWYfjHiM - Herve`s Dream

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EUXNX_6kVA - Impromptu Blues (Jim Richter)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL9mSYD7HOk - Freddie King’s Hideaway (Jim Richter)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkQIYzznPoM - Impromptu Blues #3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t7gyUWkO-Y - Leavin’ Town Blues (Mandolin & Guitar)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_FGoP8wdPo - Impromptu Blues #4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1giKQ1CwQ0 - Bye Bye Blues

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adz5sh23nig - Diving Duck Blues

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGZkQJ7OcCE - St. Louis Blues

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zYKRr_66-E - Double Talkin’ Blues

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwd5uSOH3Hs - Street Car Blues (Yank Rachel-Mandolin, John Estes-Guitar, Jab Jones-Piano)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdXyW5-8wl0 - (Not technically Blues, but it’s a Resonator Mandolin and that’s certainly cool)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFpZwwWeZZg - Little Funky Thang (Mandolin Funk Solo. Worth dropping in here.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9CicyiJZSE - Maxwell Street Blues

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apOJtS3wMHA - Everyday I Have The Blues

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6zb-tcXwss - Texas Flood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dbw7i3Z2nM - Lint Head Stomp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i41whrw8zl8 - The Jackson Stomp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4t3ToxItrto - Vicksburg Stomp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCF2ohD-rco - Wild Bill Jones

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PwucS53AsY - Hard Times

----------


## ShaneJ

Cool stuff!  Thanks for posting all those.  Jim's stuff is just incredible.  Many of the others you posted are new to me though.  I'm home sick today, so now I have something to do.   :Smile:

----------


## papa willie

Have you ever checked out Rory Gallagher's "Going to My Hometown" 1972 version?

----------


## Howard33

> Have you ever checked out Rory Gallagher's "Going to My Hometown" 1972 version?


I can't say I have. Would it happen to be posted somewhere on the net to listen to, or is it something I need to hunt out for purchasing?

Shane - Your welcome. Glad you liked it. There's just something really cool about Blues Mandolin. Mandolin seems to be a fairly specialized instrument mostly being utilized in just a few genres with any regularity. To hear it perform so well in a style typically reserved for guitar and harmonica helps show how versatile it truly is.

----------


## mandolooter

nice collection, thanks for some of the new ones I'd missed!

----------


## papa willie

Sorry about the delay in the reply, that video of rory is on youtube.

----------


## ilovemyF9

Great Post Howard33!

Thank you very much- That's my weekend sorted out.

----------


## Howard33

Glad people are liking the listing of Blues Mandolin videos. As I get time, I will post other lists like Mandolin Blues instruction videos and the like from Youtube and around the net.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Very fun! Tons of stuff I have missed, so thanks! I was supprised to find one of mine when it popped open! I have had Milkman Blues in my favorites for some time now. "was a matta, man was a matta!"  :Grin: 

Thanks for taking the time to do that, it is a really great collection of vids! So many styles and influences coming through.

Mr. Richter rules the tube as far as I am concerned!!  :Smile:

----------


## Howard33

My pleasure to spread the good word Mr. Olmstead. Some fierce tremolo you have there on Bye Bye Blues. :Mandosmiley:  I'm looking forward to more from you as you get the time.

----------


## Shelby Eicher

check mine out 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImUWH57Ov1g

----------


## Howard33

> check mine out 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImUWH57Ov1g


That was some outstanding boogie woogie there. You and your partners' playing sounded great. Thank you very much for sharing that link. I am definantly adding that to my list of favs.



*To everyone* Anyone know of some Octave Mandolin Blues for sharing? Either video or audio?

----------


## journeybear

A few more for all y'all:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSpKLgwcXD8   Ry Cooder - Goin' To Brownsville

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxBR_bufY_E MANDOLIN BOOGIE. ARTHUR (Guitar Boogie) SMITH (a jukebox plays the 45 then puts it away)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUAgFvfoRY0 - long and rambling but goofy fun before they start. Geoff Muldaur has some strange open tuning for this song only - I think the A or E strings are tuned in a major third. Found that out when he borrowed my banjolin in a workshop at Winnipeg FF 1991 (my jug band opened for The Jug Band, then we played a few tunes together), then I picked it up for the following jam. Eric Weissberg, their utility man for the day, said, "Oh, that's his Minglewood tuning. Here, I'll tune it back," and did so, in half a minute, by ear! And I never had to tune it again!  :Laughing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcX0CbqVGVQ - Sweet Sue - Jim Kweskin Jug Band - not blues, but fun with helium, and an interesting guest artist on the mandolin.

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Sweet stuff, Thanx, Love me some Mando-blues. Great post.

----------

